# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Is Gina Carano done with fighting?

## yannick35

We haven't seen her fight since she got beaten by Cyborg?

Worst is that she had Cyborg on the GNP position at some point and let it go.

I am sure she still had plenty of fights in her? did that only defeat discouraged her from fighting?

----------


## Knockout_Power

I hope not, I was really hoping she would call me out for some GNP

----------


## MIKE_XXL

One beating is all it took...i have always questioned her work ethic as she always had hard time meeting weight limit for her class and it's not like she was lean or anything like that...it was just a matter of time till she met her match and Cyborg was it...

----------


## bjpennnn

cyborg is ****en nuts she prob knows she cannot beat her and wants to end with the best record as possible.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> cyborg is ****en nuts she prob knows she cannot beat her and wants to end with the best record as possible.


And then start her own line of lingerie... I like how you think BJ

----------


## RonCarlston

Cyborg completely overpowered her...whats left after that. she will go back to the same weight division, likely rack up a win or two over some no names and then lose in another rematch

be really suprised if she comes back

----------


## bjpennnn

> And then start her own line of lingerie... I like how you think BJ


hahaha **** ya she is to pretty to mess up that face

----------


## Knockout_Power



----------


## Ashop

> We haven't seen her fight since she got beaten by Cyborg?
> 
> Worst is that she had Cyborg on the GNP position at some point and let it go.
> 
> I am sure she still had plenty of fights in her? did that only defeat discouraged her from fighting?


I'm not sure whats going on with her fighting career but I'm sure she could model or do something else,,,she's a beautiful lady. Too bad the UFC doesnt have a womens division.

----------


## yannick35

Yeah she is red hot for sure, even if at some point she did not make weight for her fights. Her maxim pics where ouch HOT HOT HOT. I know she did a few b movies not sure if that is the direction she wants to take for now.

----------


## Phosphor

> Yeah she is red hot for sure, even if at some point she did not make weight for her fights. Her maxim pics where ouch HOT HOT HOT. I know she did a few b movies not sure if that is the direction she wants to take for now.


Reminds me of Anna Kournikova of the tennis world - fairly moderate in skill and best known for their looks. Gina is hot for sure and has a good record (from some questionable fighters as far as skill). I relate the womens side of MMA to a little like when ufc was a little fledgeling - watch the first ufc for a laugh. A guy got his ass beat while fighting with ONE boxing glove. I sh*t you not. The skillsets are just now starting to be evolved abeit slowly. Watching her fights, I always felt like somebody was around the corner to assrape her in the ring - she does not have the level of ferocity and skill that some of the others have. I think she will go far in modeling/b-grade movies - and I will follow every inch and move she makes. If she leaves, I understand. If she does though, she certainly gets no respect - it comes across as a pouting little girl that quits as soon as it gets tough.

----------


## Biohazard74

Its a shame she ever even got into fighting. As hott as she is ... Id put an apple in her mouth and suck that ass till juice came out  :Big Grin:

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Its a shame she ever even got into fighting. As hott as she is ... Id put an apple in her mouth and suck that ass till juice came out


man, you so beat me too that one... I want to do such nasty things to that woman I cant even figure out what to write to depict the epic journey I would have up and down her body... her and Danika Patrick... my fcuken God what I'd pay to put my face in a little scissor action between those 2

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Ya she is way to pretty to be getting punched in the face. Her fight with cyborg made my stomach hurt.

----------


## Knockout_Power

> Ya she is way to pretty to be getting punched in the face. Her fight with cyborg made my stomach hurt.


its made my cock hurt... I was imagining being in her mouth.

----------

